
E-Ink Is Dead, Pixel Qi's Amazing Transflective LCD Just Killed It - kmod
http://gizmodo.com/5443895/e+ink-is-dead-pixel-qis-amazing-transflective-lcd-just-killed-it
======
MaysonL
I wonder, is there any possibility at all that the iThing will have one of
these displays? It would seem to be a perfect match.

